# STEP7 5.4 + WinCC flexible 2005



## knabi (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

so langsam bin ich hier echt genervt von dieser Software-Geschichte.

Ich hatte Step7 5.2 und PROTOOL Lite auf dem Rechner. Nun mußte ein neues Display programmiert werden, das kann Protool nicht mehr - also bestelle ich WinCC flexible 2005 Standard. Kost ja nix:???: . Freudestrahlend 2 Tage später die CD in den Händen, rein ins Laufwerk, das erste (und letzte) was der Setup-Assistent mir sagt: "Diese Version von STep7 wird von WinCC nicht unterstützt; Mindestanforderung: Step7 5.3  . Allet klar, wäre ja auch nett gewesen, wenn mein SIEMENS-Onkel mich mal bei der Bestellung drauf hingewiesen hätte. Also Upgrade auf Step 7 5.4 bestellt, nach zwei Tagen installiert, dann WinCC flexible hinterher, alles wird gut - dachte ich. Im Automation License Manager konnte man aus der alten Step7 5.2 Authorisierung und der Step7 5.4 upgrade Lizenz eine gültige Lizenz für Step7 5.4 basteln. Die wird auch im ALM als vorhanden und gültig für Step7 5.4 angezeigt, leider will mein Step7 damit aber nicht - ständig nervt der mich jetz "Keine gültige Lizenz gefunden", NetPro geht erst gar nicht mehr auf, ich schmeiß die Kiste hier bald aus dem Fenster.

Hattet Ihr schon mal solche Probleme, und wenn ja, Lösungsvorschläge?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Juli 2006)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> "Diese Version von STep7 wird von WinCC nicht unterstützt; Mindestanforderung: Step7 5.3



Das gilt nur für die INTEGRATION von flexible in S7.

WinCCflex2005 kannst du mit S7 V5.2 problemlos betreiben, nur nicht integriert.

(Wobei natürlich die Integration einige Vorteile hat, es geht aber auch ohne).

Ach ja, bitte nicht "WinCC" schreiben, wenn du "WinCC flexible" meinst, das sind nämlich 2 unterschiedliche Dinge!


----------



## knabi (12 Juli 2006)

Ja, OK, natürlich kann ich WinCC flexible auch "stand alone" installieren - nur, wer macht das schon? Selbstverständlich will ich die Integration in Step7.

Das WinCC flexible und WinCC nicht dasselbe bedeuten, weiß ich auch, und wenn ich einmal vergesse, im Text das "flexible" anzuhängen, dürfte trotzdem jeder wissen, was gemeint ist, oder?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Juli 2006)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, OK, natürlich kann ich WinCC flexible auch "stand alone" installieren - nur, wer macht das schon?


Ich z.B.




			
				knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Das WinCC flexible und WinCC nicht dasselbe bedeuten, weiß ich auch, und wenn ich einmal vergesse, im Text das "flexible" anzuhängen, dürfte trotzdem jeder wissen, was gemeint ist, oder?


Dann vergesse demnächst das WinCC und schreibe nur "flexible".
Dann weis sicher jeder was gemeint ist, und es sieht auch nicht so stümperhaft aus.


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Juli 2006)

Wie auch immer, du solltest die Lizenzhotline anrufen, die kann dir sicherlich innerhalb von Minuten helfen.

Gruß, pt


----------



## knabi (13 Juli 2006)

Naja, hab' den ganzen Krempel noch mal neu installiert - jetzt läuft's auch. Weiß der Geier, was da wieder faul war. Dauert ja zum Glück nicht lange, so eine Neuinstallation STEP7/WinCC flexible    

Gruß

Holger


----------

